

Microsoft, Nokia, Sony, and others fight to survive the high-stakes holidays - SlipperySlope
http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/22/3537380/the-high-stakes-of-holiday-shopping

======
SlipperySlope
In particular ...

"If consumers buy into the new Lumias, preferably in a literal sense, Nokia
can begin to climb out of its epic malaise. And if they don’t, there’s nothing
else on the horizon to spur the revival it needs. In fact, the horizon itself
is continually being eroded by the company’s mounting losses."

